# smokey pumpkin bread



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 3, 2009)

After I was done with the 2 little chuckie roasts ,I still had plenty of fuel in the drum so I decided to jump out of the box again!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Searched for something I was sure we still had inthe cupboard...yep here it is ...was happy we had all the extra ingrediants.


Mixa mixa mixa


then Poura poura poura


and into the drum we go!(@ 300*)
2hours and 20 mins later they were done!




MMMMMsmelled sooo good. Was heck lettin'em cool!


Half a loaf gone in no time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Moist and mmmmsoooo good!


Thanks
SOB-QTV


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks wonderful!! I didn't even know they made a pumpkin bread mix. lol  I'll look for it. Thanks!


----------



## patcap (Dec 4, 2009)

Man That Looks Goooooooddddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks cowgirl! I'm not sure if that box kit is still available,I actually bought that one last year.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I knew it was at the back of the cabinet and had a cravin' for supt'n pumpkin! I didn't see the box kit this year at work...maybe the bigger stores still carry them?

SOOOOOO moist cookin it slow like that Pat!
Got some waitin for me with some redi whip on it as soon as I get done on here!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh yea the box mix is still out there cause the wife always a bunch for turkey day and the holidays. I have never seen anyone do them on the smoker but nothing here amases me anymore. Those breads you did look great too. The good folks here could and probally would smoke anything that has to be heated up or cooked.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 4, 2009)

Look Delicious and they are making me want some...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks awesome SOB.  Did it take on any smoke flavor?


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW!!! I guess you really can smoke just about anything! Curious along with DUDE.. did it take on any smoke flavor? What type of wood did you use?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Suprisingly enough the bread did soak up the apple wood smoke pretty good. I went with apple since its a little milder. The best thing I noticed was how lite and fluffy the cake was without being dry at all. I'm figuring the lower temps allowded the bread to rise more completly. It rose much higher than they did in the oven at a higher temp. Mrs SOB wants me to smoke a chocolate cake next.....any suggestions on wood?


----------



## ozziebbq (Jan 17, 2010)

Have you given this a go yet?  Love the idea of smoked chocolate cake!


----------

